# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  КИС 8.0.0.454 на Matousec

## SDA

http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...08.0.0.454.pdf

http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...ge/results.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

